# SOFLETE Selection Prep Program



## Wrestler_1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Evening, guys. I found this website after lurking across some other forums and such and was curious about the effectiveness about this program. 

I know there are a couple others programs like this(Strong Swift Durable). Is it worth the $50 to try it out, or should I just stick to the RASP 12-Week Prep Plan?

They even show a sample workout, and it looks good to me. But not knowing shit about SOF training, I'd like to get your experienced perspectives on this. 

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here, so if I am out of bounds here feel free to delete it.

http://www.soflete.com/shop/8a1chr8mxmabcnsuyxrqsxszmkvqyc


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is fine with the staff.


----------



## EAL92 (Jan 8, 2015)

If you do pursue and finish it, please post a review on here.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just purchased it and am going to start today. I'll give you guys a sitrep in this thread in 12 weeks.


----------



## shamarg6 (Jan 10, 2015)

I just started the program also I definitely love the simplicity of the programming its pretty much straightforward and to the point


----------



## cavscout263 (Feb 3, 2015)

This is an exceptionally simple program. Like shaming6 pointed out; this program is straightforward and to the point. This program allows you to get the workout done ASAP without having to jump around a gym trying to get on different equipment. 
I purchased this program also. I am waiting to finish up a Military Athlete program, then I am going to take a crack at this. Let us know how it is going with your program.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm on week 3 at the moment, and it is going great. I feel myself getting stronger and able to handle more stress on my body for a longer period of time. I have had to "accessorize" in a sense; the strength programs didn't make me feel like I had hit my limits, so I added a few accessory lifts to compliment whatever muscle group I was doing that day.


----------



## mac21 (Feb 3, 2015)

For those interested, they have a free WOD everyday on their Facebook page.


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone tried their Juggernaut program? It intrigues me, but I'd like someone else's opinion on it before I throw the plastic at it.


----------



## shamarg6 (Feb 5, 2015)

EAL92 said:


> Has anyone tried their Juggernaut program? It intrigues me, but I'd like someone else's opinion on it before I throw the plastic at it.


Im currently doing it and im breaking some plateaus plus my recovery is better , its a solid program in my opinion


----------



## Etype (Feb 7, 2015)

EAL92 said:


> Has anyone tried their Juggernaut program? It intrigues me, but I'd like someone else's opinion on it before I throw the plastic at it.


Juggernaut is probably the best cookie cutter program out there.  I ran through it one time and substituted close grip bench for ohp.  I ran a mile after each workout, then two or three miles on Saturday.  All I'm really worried about is my 3 lift total and still being able to run a 5 mile in under 40 minutes.  I had reasonable gains in all lifts.

It's not a beginner program, since you only increase percentages monthly, and its definitely not an advanced program because there is little auto-regulation.


----------



## shamarg6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Etype said:


> Juggernaut is probably the best cookie cutter program out there.  I ran through it one time and substituted close grip bench for ohp.  I ran a mile after each workout, then two or three miles on Saturday.  All I'm really worried about is my 3 lift total and still being able to run a 5 mile in under 40 minutes.  I had reasonable gains in all lifts.
> 
> It's not a beginner program, since you only increase percentages monthly, and its definitely not an advanced program because there is little auto-regulation.


Etypes totally on point with what he said its definitely a solid program and you can also manipulate it to cater to more of what your trying to achieve fitness wise and i also ran a mile after each workout and i have been improving fine take Etypes advice


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, after looking at it I'm definitely adding some runs, ruck, and sprint sessions, thanks for the feed back Shamarg6 and Etype.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Wrestler_1, did you end up finishing the program? I bought it myself and it looks pretty promising, besides all of the little nit picky mistakes of course :^)


----------



## SmokinOkie (Aug 25, 2016)

Buddy of mine is using their BUDS PREP program. Have done a couple of the daily programs with him and I would say it's worth it. One of them included was a sandbag variation of MURPH and it was pretty damn rough.


----------

